# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como reduzir as fotos!

## Ricardo Santos

Como reduzir as fotos, para as colocarmos posteriormente no Reefforum.net?

Recomendo este pequeno (Image Resizer), simples e gratuito programa, mas muitos outros também nos ajudaram a redimensionar as nossa imagens/fotos. Para um trabalhar mais "profissional" da fotografia recomendo o photoshop. :SbOk3:  

*1º- fazer o download do Image Resizer. vejam aqui. E instalar...*

*2º- abrir o programa:*


*3º- selecionar o tipo de ficheiro que queremos trabalhar:*


*4º- selecionar o disco, e pasta onde está o ficheiro:*


*5º- selecionar o ficheiro que queremos:*


*6º- colocar em 750 pixels no maximo:*


*7º- fazer Resize:*


*Depois podem verificar que está feito, aparecerá um ficheiro com o nome "mini-(nome do ficheiro que tinha).*(extensão defenida):*

----------

